# New Life Spectrum pellets?



## ectangelo (May 17, 2011)

So...I went to PetCo today to buy a sponge, and some food, because my betta can't eat his pellets. He chokes on them. In my other thread, someone suggested New Life Spectrum pellets because they're tiny, but the betta pellets were about the same size. Then i saw the Small Fish Formula, and those were TINY! So I picked those up, with a sponge and a ghost shrimp. Is this good food for my betta, or did I get the wrong one?


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

I think those will work fine. While I personally feed the NLS Growth Formula, I know some posters here feed the Small Fish Formula.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

I use it. Yeah, it's good stuff, and you definitely won't have to worry about your fish choking!


----------



## ectangelo (May 17, 2011)

Huzzah!


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Small Fish formula is the best thing you can feed your betta if he has a small mouth. My boys love their pellets. Plus it's got more nuitrition then the betta formula.


----------



## LeroyTheBetta (Dec 18, 2010)

ectangelo said:


> In my other thread, someone suggested New Life Spectrum pellets because they're tiny, but the betta pellets were about the same size. Then i saw the Small Fish Formula, and those were TINY! So I picked those up, with a sponge and a ghost shrimp. Is this good food for my betta, or did I get the wrong one?


You can't really go wrong with the different formulas that NLS has. I believe the ingredients are BASICALLY the same, with differeing amounts of protein, etc. 

The small fish formula (0.5 mm) is a great one, actually, because of the high protein content... which is 45%. This is what I feed my smaller fish that can't eat the larger 1 mm pellets, including my betta. If it was available at the store where I got my NLS foods, I would have gotten the _Thera A_ small fish formula. Instead I got the regular small fish formula. The Thera A stuff just has extra garlic in it, which is supposed to be good for keeping parasites at bay. The regular foods all have garlic in them anyway, jut the Thera A has more of it.


----------

